# Bike im Stand um 180° drehen



## Rüssel__ (24. Juni 2010)

Tag.

Arbeite da im Moment noch an nem kleinen Problem.....

Folgende Situation: Ich Bremse mein Bike zum Stillstand ab, mach praktisch nen kleinen Nosewheelie und versetz mein Hinterrad um sagen wir mal 90° (bin grad am üben das mal 180° draus werden)

Und jetzt möcht ich praktisch mein Vorderrad um weitere 180° drehen(also ich möchte mit dem Hinterradversetzen und anschliessendem Vorderrad ne 360° Drehung machen).........aber ich schaff es maximal das Vorderrad um viell 10cm zu versetzen

Wie ist denn der richtige Bewegungsablauf für das was ich machen möchte (weiß grad leider den Fachausdruck für die Figur nicht)

Rüssel


----------



## LB-Biker (24. Juni 2010)

Zum HR versetzten: Wenn du schon 90 schaffst einfach weiter üben.
Musst halt nahe an den Kipppunkt heran.
Hat bei mir vll. 2 Wochen gedauert bis ich 180º  konnte.

Zum Trick: Mach nen " Hinterradversetzen to Bunnyhop 180" )) , sieht wohl besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (24. Juni 2010)

Also das mit dem Hinterrad bekomm ich hin denke ich....

Mein Problem ist das Vorderrad.........
Ich zieh mein Vorderrad hoch und dann probier ich einfach mich mit dem ganzen Rad zu drehen.
Aber wie schon gesagt die Drehung endet nach max 10cm wieder....

Rüssel


----------



## LB-Biker (24. Juni 2010)

ja, was wundert dich jetzt daran? Das Vorderrad zu versetzen ist nicht so einfach wie beim HR, da haste ja die Lagerung vom Lenker als Drehpunkt, beim VR ist dein Drehpunkt der Reifen.

Versuch es mal so: Machst nen Manual, dann die Bunnyhop Hüftbewegung zum Lenker und dann die BH 180 Körperdrehung.
Dann ist dein HR aufem Boden, und du drehst dich.


----------



## Mitglied (25. Juni 2010)

Du mußt den Impuls beim aufsetzten des Hinterrades nutzen um die Front des Rades weiterzudrehen. Wichtig ist auch deinen Kopf in Deine gewollte Drehrichtung zu drehen; schaust Du auf Dein Vorderrad bleibt es bei den 10 cm.


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. Juni 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Du mußt den Impuls beim aufsetzten des Hinterrades nutzen um die Front des Rades weiterzudrehen. Wichtig ist auch deinen Kopf in Deine gewollte Drehrichtung zu drehen; schaust Du auf Dein Vorderrad bleibt es bei den 10 cm.



Das mit dem "Kopf in richtige Richtung" werd ich mal probieren

Also im moment probier ich es grad immer aus m Stand heraus also ohne "Bremsen und Hinterrad versetzen" 

Wie hoch zieht ihr denn das Vorderrad wenn ihr das macht?? vielleicht liegt mein Problem daran

Es ist grad immer so: Wenn ich s Vorderrad höher zieh schaff ich keine Drehung mehr und wenn ich mich auf die Drehung konzentrier dann geht das Vorderrad anlupfen in die Hose.....

Nah ja Übung macht den Meister

Rüssel


----------



## Wassertrinker (25. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Kopf in die richtige Richtung ist schon ein guter tip. 

Ich überlege gerade, wie das bei mir funktioniert...
Versuch mal dich etwas auf die seite zu lehnen, zu der du ziehen willst. Dass du praktisch mit dem VR deinem Gleichgewicht nachspringt. 

Mir hilft es manchmal ab ca 110° - 150°  Drehung die HR-Bremse leicht zu öffnen. Dann druck auf die Pedale und die Restlichen 70° -30° in langsamen rollen zu Ende zu drehen. 
Durch das Rollen ist imo der Reifenwiderstand auf dem Boden nicht so stark. 

Aprospos: Viel Luft auf den Reifen und Splitt anstatt Teer/Beton als Untergrund müsste eigentlich auch bei der Drehung helfen.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juni 2010)

ne, also rollen und solche geschichten machen da ganze nur schwerer.
am anfang die teilbewegungen alleine üben. also drehung auf dem vorderrad und drehung auf dem hinterrad.
für die hinterraddrehung musst du mit dem vorderrad schon sehr weit hoch. so dreht es sich leichter.

wenn die teilbewegungen sitzen, mit starkem drehimpuls, der für beide drehungen reicht, ansetzen, dabei einen kleinen schlenker fahren, beide bremsen ziehen und halten, das hinterrade versetzen, den seitlichen schwung beibehalten und stark aufs hinterrad stellen. so dreht man sich auch mit wenig ernergie weiter.


----------



## fuioam (30. Juni 2010)

Bei mir hängt der Erfolg stark vom Rad ab. Mit meinem alten Hardtail mit langem Rahmen und extrem langem Vorbau kann ich die Drehung übers Vorderrad zwar perfekt, komm nachher aber nicht richtig übers Hinterrad um die restlichen 180° zu drehen. Mit Fully und BMX gehts ohne Probleme. 

Mal angenommen du hast das richtige Rad dafür. Wichtig für die Vollendung der 360° ist, dass der Anfang schon mal stimmt. Wenn du nur 90° drehst, ist das drehen übers Hinterrad auch schwerer. Ich finde es am einfachsten, wenn ich ganze 180° oder ein kleines bisschen mehr drehe und dann die Geschwindigkeit, die ich noch habe nutze um aufs Hinterrad zu kommen und die Drehbewegung hilft mir für die restlichen 180°.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich, wenn ich nach dem ersten Teil der Drehung oft schräg aufgekommen bin, gar nicht mehr weiter drehen konnte. Dann hab ich versucht gerade aufzukommen und es ging viel besser. Mir fällt es leichter, wenn ich so wenig Grad wie möglich über die Verdrehung des Rahmens gegenüber der Gabel mache und so viel wie möglich über die Verdrehung des Vorderrades am Boden (ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine  )  Bin grad draufgekommen, dass das gar net stimmt - beim Großteil der Drehung bleibt mein Vorderrad am Boden stehen und die Drehung erfolgt indem ich den Rahmen im Vgl. zur Gabel drehe.


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Juli 2010)

Ja kann das ganze schon nachvollziehen....Danke.

Ich denke da hilft nur üben üben üben.

Ich bin grad dabei erst mal die 180° Drehung aus dem Stand (also Vorderrad hoch und drehen) und wenn ich das mal gut drauf hab, dann werd ich das ganze in Verbindung mit dem Hinterrad probieren....

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## Harry_I (2. Juli 2010)

@rüssel

wie groß u. schwer bist Du denn?

Die Bewegung würde ich auch gerne üben! Jedoch ist die Krafteinwirkung auf den Hinterbau nicht zu unterschätzen! Mein Ghost Fully in 22" war mit 100kg überfordert.

Wenn Du nicht gerade eine Leichtgewicht bist, dann überlebt Dein Stereo die Aktion nicht! Beim LV siehts wohl etwas besser aus.

btw: würde mich interessieren ob es MK 8 Piloten gibt die mit einer Rahmengröße XL oder XXL (wäre meine) auf dem Hinterrad springen - also tr*ia*len!? 
Hält das die Kiste (tschuldigung das heilige 301) aus?
- dann kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (2. Juli 2010)

Backwheelhops kannst Du mit einem Fully doch sowieso vergessen...


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. Juli 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> @rüssel
> 
> wie groß u. schwer bist Du denn?
> 
> ...



Bin 187cm groß 88SL und fahre ein L bei 95Kilo (mit voll bepacktem Rucksack). Und wenn, dann wird das mit dem Liteville gemacht das Stereo hab ich noch zum Brötchen holen und zur Arbeit fahren.
Ich finde eh den Hinterbau vom Stereo im schweren Gelände bei meinem Gewicht etwas instabil, drum ist noch ein LV dazugekommen.

Also beim Bremsen bring ich das Hinterrad jetzt schon fast um 180° da fehlt nur noch ne kleinigkeit und im Umkehrschwung bring ich das Vorderrad jetzt immerhin schon um gute 90° wieder in die andere Richtung.....

Also noch a bissl üben und dann klappts perfekt.

Ach ja das Bike ist vorne wie hinten mit 160mm aufgebaut (ich denke das erschwert die Aktion schon ein wenig)

Rüssel


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Juli 2010)

ich würde auch sagen:
hinterrad um 180° versetzen und den impuls des aufschlags nutzen, um sich aufs hinterrad zu "stellen" (wie n manual im stehen) und "einfach" weiter aus der drehung raus. blick immer zum drehsinn.


----------



## Onze80 (24. August 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ich würde auch sagen:
> hinterrad um 180° versetzen und den impuls des aufschlags nutzen, um sich aufs hinterrad zu "stellen" (wie n manual im stehen) und "einfach" weiter aus der drehung raus. blick immer zum drehsinn.



Richtig... wenn man genug Schwung beim Hinterradversetzen mitbringt und dabei schon 180° schafft, klappts auch mit dem Vorderrad problemloser, da dann schon der (Dreh-)Impuls da ist und man nicht mehr mit so viel Kraft arbeiten muss um das Vorderrad rumzureißen... 
Mit bisschen Übung flutscht die Sache dann wie von selbst (das Versetzen des Vorderrades ist dann nur noch die zu Ende geführte Bewegung).


----------

